# Non-motorized focus on a Minolta Maxxum?



## agellius (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a Minolta Maxxum 3xi. The main thing I don't like about it is that all lens operations are motorized. Of course when you're using autofocus it has to be motorized. But even when you're focusing manually, you turn the focus dial, which activates the motor, which focuses the lens. It's a hassle because half the time the motor goes too far one way or the other.

I would love to be able to manually turn the focus dial when using "manual focus", instead of having the motor turn it for me. 

Does anyone know if there is a lens available for a Maxxum which allows you to turn the focus dial manually, without having to use the motor?

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## compur (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you setting the camera's Focus Mode Switch to the Manual position first?


----------



## agellius (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for replying.  Yes I did set the switch to Manual, and it says "M FOCUS" in the LED display.


----------



## compur (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I'm not that familiar with the 3xi but I have used other Maxxum models 
and was able to focus manually without any interference from the camera.

Maybe someone else here with more familiarity with the Maxxum line can
be of assistance on this point ...


----------



## agellius (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks again.  I don't mean the camera is really "interfering".  What it does is, it has this ring that you turn to zoom in or out.  When you are manually focusing you use the same ring, but you pull it toward you before turning it.  When you do that, you can control the focus.  

My complaint is just that instead of turning the lens directly, really all it does is activate a switch which makes the motor turn the lens one way or the other.  It is manual focusing in a sense, but it's just not as accurate as directly turning the lens yourself.  First it will go just a little bit too far one way, then you turn it back the other way and it goes just a little bit too far that way, etc.  By the time you've got it just right the subject may have moved away.

I was hoping maybe some third-party manufacturer might make a lens that has the motorized focusing disabled.


----------



## compur (Nov 17, 2009)

If I understand you correctly I think you are referring to an xi-type lens
with auto power zoom, correct?

If so, you may be able to avoid this over-automation by using an earlier
series of Maxxum lens or earlier body.  I believe only the xi-series has this 
feature and only when used on an xi-series body.


----------



## agellius (Nov 17, 2009)

That is correct, it is an xi AF lens with power zoom.  Thanks for your advice, I will see if there is an earlier lens without that feature that will work with my existing body.

It's a drag because I just bought this camera thinking it was one that I had used a long time ago and loved.  Turns out it's not the same one I was thinking of.  Since I bought it used there is no way to return it.  I can't really afford to go buying another body and lens.  

Oh well, you pays your money, you takes your chances.  : )


----------



## agellius (Nov 17, 2009)

By the way, if anyone knows of a specific earlier Maxxum lens that will do what I'm describing, would you please let me know the specific model number, etc.  A zoom lens would be nice but at this point I won't be picky.


----------



## compur (Nov 17, 2009)

Any Maxxum lens that doesn't have "xi" or "i" on it should be fine.  There
are tons of them around because Minolta sold them in huge numbers.

They will also work on Sony digital SLRs.


----------



## agellius (Nov 17, 2009)

Just to be difficult:  If it's not an xi or i series lens, do you know if the auto-exposure would still work?  If so then I'm set.  Once I find one that is.  : )


----------



## compur (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, the auto exposure will still work with any Maxxum lens of any type.


----------



## agellius (Nov 18, 2009)

Sweet!  Then that should solve my problem.  Much appreciated!


----------



## hokieinidaho (Nov 29, 2009)

I have an AF50 Minolta that will do manual focusing just as you desire. I was going to finally part with my old collection and get rid of my Maxxum 5000i and AF50 lens. It's not a zoom lens, but one of the best lenses I've ever had (50mm 1.7). Only thing is, I can't remember which has the servo motor in it, the body, or the lens. It died a long time ago, so I don't know if it's the body that's worthless, or the lens.


----------

